
EFSA updates Glyphosate toxicological profile - Amorymeltzer
http://www.efsa.europa.eu/en/press/news/151112
======
giltleaf
In summary; this was a far less rigorous review than IARC which found the
opposite.

In arriving at its conclusion, EFSA relied heavily on the glyphosate
assessment conducted by German pesticide regulators, which was based on
egregious violations of accepted standards for interpreting studies. For
instance, faulty statistical methods were used to reject clear evidence that
glyphosate causes cancer in experimental animals.

Second, EFSA only considered studies on the active ingredient, glyphosate,
whereas IARC also considered studies that were done with various formulations
of the herbicide, in which glyphosate is mixed with other substances that can
be toxic in their own right, or make glyphosate more toxic. Such formulations
are what farmers and consumers actually use.

Third, EFSA assessed some studies provided by the pesticide industry that IARC
rejected because they lacked critical information required for proper
interpretation, and/or were not publically available.

